# Do the forum rules need reviewing?



## shtonkalot (Apr 4, 2009)

I have reported a couple of posts/threads lately that I believe to be wholly inappropriate for the forum they were in or just inappropriate all together.
A problem that stands out to me is with threads started with the objective of making trade that are not in the trading forum. I don't see the point of having a trading forum with it's own terms and conditions if there is no rule preventing any user from starting a "buy this from me" thread in any other forum.
There is nothing that I saw (I looked a few times but am a poor proof reader) in the rules that even mentions buying or selling on the forums. There is a section on advertising but it only relates to advertising for sites, not items or services.

In my mind there should be absolutely no trade type threads allowed outside the trading forums. It doesn't make sense to me that a new poster can start a thread in Wii Hacking asking to sell hard drives when that same poster would not even be allowed to put up a sale thread in the trade forum. Currently it is not stated in the rules that this is not allowed.

A thread (again in Wii Hacking) came up recently where a new poster (maybe it was even their first post) asked in the thread title and content for someone to code something specific for a sum of money.
Again I think this is a trade forum post if it is even allowable. I reported the thread, there are actual problems with the rules concerned with this thread too but I don't remember speaking about those specifically in my report. I was really more concerned about a new poster saying "do this and I'll pay you" than the multiple "General Forum Decency" issues, mainly bumping (excessive without doubt) and double/triple posting.
However this thread still stands and even reached 71 posts.
This seems wrong to me, that thread didn't even get a post from a moderator (who should have seen it once reported?) asking to keep the thread cleaner.

The forums seem very messy to me lately. It is increasingly difficult to search for content as there are many redundant new topics being started asking the same questions as other topics that are more often than not on the front page.
I understand that moderating can be a difficult and time consuming task but there just seems to be a lack of it going on.
It may be harder to moderate effectively without appropriate rules in place too..?

I could go on but I think I've made my point.
I'd be particularly interested in hearing Mod/Admin's point of views on the topic.

I'm not wanting the forum run how I think it should be. I just think there are some problems with how it is running and would like those concerns to reach the right people.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 4, 2009)

Would you like to mod the forums? do you have the time to mod the forums ? ok thats what I thought .
Think of this place like you would of US law , while there are many laws on the books many of which you yourself have probably and where never caught , there are many laws which need to be enforced but the mod's have been stretched thin. Its like all them times you were going 50 in a 25 zone just because you got away with it doesn't mean the cop didn't see it , or make it legal all the sudden it just means , thank god you didn't get caught .....THIS TIME. As for any shenanigans welll....


----------



## shtonkalot (Apr 4, 2009)

air2004 said:
			
		

> Would you like to mod the forums?Maybe, if someone in power thought it appropriate I'd give it a trial at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK you lost me there. I'm trying to understand your analogy but I have no experience with US law, I guess Australian law could be used instead..? I assume you meant to write "many of which you yourself have probably *broken*"? I don't see how that really relates to the forums though.
My problem isn't people sneaking by the mods (cops in your analogy?) when doing something against the law. It is that the law isn't written. I dislike rules and regulations when unnecessary but I believe that some more are needed here.

I hope I've made myself clearer there. I am finding the forums cluttered and have found posts which I don't believe belong here. I'm not attacking the staff for not doing their jobs.


----------

